# Farmers Rideshare coverage



## decadude (Oct 6, 2019)

From what I am reading I need to get rideshare coverage added to my auto policy does this endorsement cover unlimited or only light uber driving I drive very part-time

I am current with Farmers and living in Texas wondering is it worth it to even doing ridesharing anymore bc now I have to get stupid extra coverage.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

call them


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

I have mine thru progressive and it only adds $20 a month to my premium. I am however a 49 yr old driver with 25+ years of spotless driving. But hell for $20 bux you'd be stupid to drive without it.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Most ride share insurance company charge less than $50 a month. It's not worth not having at those rates.


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

I’m with Progressive as well and it’s only $100 for 6 months.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

TPAMB said:


> I'm with Progressive as well and it's only $100 for 6 months.


Yeah mines more because it's for a 7 series BMW and they love to charge me more..lol


----------



## Cassiopeia (Sep 2, 2019)

Rideshare endoresements shouldn't be much more than $20 per month additional to a regular policy >>>> suppose it varies by state


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

decadude said:


> From what I am reading I need to get rideshare coverage added to my auto policy does this endorsement cover unlimited or only light uber driving I drive very part-time
> 
> I am current with Farmers and living in Texas wondering is it worth it to even doing ridesharing anymore bc now I have to get stupid extra coverage.


The best answer is to get a copy of the actual policy including all endorsements and riders and read and understand it. Anything we say or anything an insurance agent may say mean absolutely nothing when it comes time for a claim.


----------



## decadude (Oct 6, 2019)

This is all good news thanks guys


----------



## Negg (Jun 26, 2019)

Your lucky. All we have in Hawaii is all state and they are ridiculously stupid expensive for just your basic insurance. 
They want $1100 for 6 months on a standard policy and almost 1300 with ride share. Meanwhile progressive and gieco are around $700 with no rideshare policy’s
Btw one speeding ticket in 19 years(64-55) zero accidents.


----------



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

$206.90 rideshare coverage with Farmers
too much


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

PTB said:


> $206.90 rideshare coverage with Farmers
> too much


Spread over 12 months that is $17.24 per month. How is that too much?


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

You do not want to get caught without rideshare coverage.... It's worth the $20 ish a month.... Not worth losing everything you own if you get in an accident when Ubers worthless coverage isn't in effect.. just not worth it.


----------



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

$34.48 
It’s a 6 month policy
agree need RS

tried esurance, ridiculous price

stay w/ farmers $894 6 month policy


----------

